# Tourist to Employment Conversion without Exit



## ali4wisdom (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am on tourist visa and got a job, employment entry permit is processed got a copy. should i still need to exit based on UAE rule that tourist visa cannot be converted without exit.

A quick guidance will be highly appreciated.


----------

